# Favorite brand and model



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, broke down and started trolling crankbaits last night...with some success too, four walleyes, two keepers and a mess of white bass. I used what has become my favorite model, a medium running Storm Thundercrank, in silver color.

Which leads to this question...

What is your favorite brand and model of crankbait for trolling for eyes?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

#11 Rapala's in the shallows

Deep Diving Reef Runners when we're running deep.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

# 5 Salmo Hornets or #5 Jointed Raps

Pearl, Glass Pearl or Firetiger are always great starting baits.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

Walleye Divers in Firetiger, or Silver w/Black back


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Number 5-9 shad raps when trolling weedlines in MN during the day.Bomber's or storm thundersticks when trolling shallower weeds at night.For Devils lake I really like hot-n-tots,rattle tots,or walley divers.For trolling suspended walleyes on sak you cant beat 3 colors of leadcore and reefrunners.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I kinda got hooked on Hot-N-Tots when I fished lake Erie several years ago. It was a blast and really the best lure we used. I have used them ever since but they are generally deeper running.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I can't believe nobody has brought up the gold standard in crankbait fishing for walleyes, the original balsa #7 shad rap. I like many colors, but if I had to choose one, it would be perch.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

bjn, We use them down here alot too. The favorite colors on the big Muddy here are Flouresent Orange, and Chartuese Green. About the only thing them dang Eyes can see in this muddy water.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Storm Jr. Thundersticks and Reef Runner Jr. in all my tournaments, sometimes will switch it up with a walleye diver or hot n tots.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nick, how are you trolling these?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Dick we ran them in 13 feet of water at 2.0-2.3mph. We were on the south end of the lake fishing by the west shore.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Josh, thanks. I need to take the GPS along for speed control.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup!  But I don't know how terribly accurate my speed control is on the boat...but probably not too far off.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Shad raps, and rattle traps. Perch.


----------

